# Greetings to all!



## valthesoundman (Jan 15, 2019)

Hi to All,

I've been lurking and reading for a while, and have made the jump to a good machine and grinder, so am learning slowly.

Here's where I come from:

I have always loved a good espresso. Started getting severe jitters and heart palpitations, so stopped for a while.

A couple of years ago started reintroducing coffee, more or less a drip at a time, and I'm ok now up to about 4 shots a day.

I moved from a Delonghi Dedica, to a B2Cup Magnifica, and now just invested in a VMB Junior HX, and Eureka Mignon grinder.

Have yet to achieve pure gold, but that's for another post.

Thanks in advance for your advice!


----------

